

How a programmer reads a resume - jchonphoenix
http://stevehanov.ca/blog/index.php?id=56

======
jperras
Any resume that has been compiled to a PDF from LaTeX would score major points
in my books. It's not that it requires an incredible amount of skill to do so
(not to mention that there are quite a few templates available), but it does
show that the applicant cares a bit more about presentation than the average
programmer that submits his resume in .doc format.

~~~
kenjackson
What typestting do you need for a resume that Word doesn't provide? I've
written thousands of pages in LaTex, and at one point I probably would have
written my resume in LaTex. But now that I know Word, I see very little
advantage to writing my resume with LaTex (I'm probably a little odd, learning
LaTex before Word).

It's not like your resume is likely to have equations or need a lot of cross
references in it.

~~~
bwhite
It's a signalling mechanism.

~~~
mynameishere
Easily gamed then.

~~~
spohlenz
Even if it is gamed, it still proves the original point: that "the applicant
cares a bit more about presentation than the average programmer that submits
his resume in .doc format."

~~~
danudey
Unless he created it in LaTeX, realized it looked terrible, and decided to opt
for Word/Pages instead.

------
KeithMajhor
How does it look to HR or another programmer when an applicant doesn't have a
Facebook account?

~~~
iamdave
I'm a bit saddened by the fact that this is the second reference to HR
departments looking at Facebook in this one thread. I know it happens, but
wow.

~~~
KeithMajhor
I feel your sentiment. I don't use Facebook and I'm concerned about any
negative implications that may have.

~~~
sasvari
same for me. I'm curious when to hear that familiar _what?? you're NOT on
facebook? you're sooo nineties!_ in a job interview :-)

~~~
iamdave
Kudos to you both for being optimistic about it :) I was referring more to the
thing where they look through your pictures, see pictures of you at a party
holding a plastic cup and make silent, little judgements about it.

It only crosses my mind because I've actualy watched people get DQ'd from the
call-back list with my own eyes because of photos where they weren't doing
anything more than leaning in with a few close friends, clothed, acting
sensible holding a bottle of Bud Light in their hand. It was
actually...depressing.

~~~
KeithMajhor
The fact that people have time to do that is disturbing to me.

------
yummyfajitas
One thing I'd adjust:

Knows 3 or more programming languages +5

The languages are Java, J2EE and Javascript -15

~~~
user24
I would also like to point out the conflict between

"Has written a compiler or OS for fun +15"

and

"Has Ph.D -1"

and also wonder why having a Ph.D gets a negative mark?

~~~
Xurinos
Ph.D sounds good on paper but can suggest "too much time spent in academia",
"not enough practical experience", "thinks awfully highly of himself, but can
he make us money or do anything real?", and "is his focus even related to the
job?". Or that is the general attitude I have heard.

Personally, I have a small measure of respect for the Ph.D title, but it does
not sway me unless the focus matches what I need. "It's great that you solved
P != NP, but can you write a financial app for this customer?"

~~~
user24
> Personally, I have a small measure of respect for the Ph.D title, but it
> does not sway me unless the focus matches what I need. "It's great that you
> solved P != NP, but can you write a financial app for this customer?"

I do see that. But... well, quality PhDs aren't going to be applying for jobs
that require you to do code monkey work, they'll be the ones writing new
financial models, and a quick PoC in haskell.

~~~
jbarham
Hah, would these be the same financial models that were used to rate sub-prime
securities AAA?! :)

------
ScottWhigham
Needs a mirror - he's getting hammered

~~~
user24
site seemed ok when I loaded it just now, but here's a copy in case it goes
down again:

<http://i.imgur.com/yvNQm.png>

------
foulmouthboy
This is funny and all, but any HR department worth its salt would know what it
takes to get a job at its respective company. At the very very least, most HR
departments these days will take a glance at Facebook.

------
baddox
I was surprised to see PHP and ASP.NET on the same line as Rails. Is ASP.NET
relevant, and would seeing PHP really inspire that much confidence?

------
asnyder
Dupe. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=537000>

~~~
user24
yeah... 500 days ago. So what? If you're pointing out that there's insightful
discussion on that thread then fine, but just saying "Dupe" seems like you're
implying this posting is bad somehow. (personally I don't really think it fits
with the hackernews vibe but that's a different issue)

